# Bobby you got competition on the classifieds



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.org/classifiedads/index.php?a=2&b=175


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I saw that. I wonder who it is and why they don't post here. I do hope he can sell something though cause I sure can't. I haven't sold anything in a while. I have about stopped making pens. LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I tried to sell some on the old classifieds....got a lot of questions and "want to buys"...but no takers.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I've seen his stuff on one of the "Texas Outdoor Products" type websites, maybe one of the 2cool sponsors ?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Only worth what someone is willing to pay for them. Think about it, 35+ bucks for a ball point pen, it takes a special type person to just drop that kind of cash for a pen. What would your wife say:spineyes: ? Duck calls are the same way. Academy has Duck calls for under 20 bucks and it comes with a call teaching CD:hairout: .

There is a guy on the dike that sells nice shark leaders, they come custom with what looks like 500lb leader material with softball's, football's, basketball's and a hook that looks like it's worth a few bucks in itself. I got 3 leaders for 5 bucks. That is what a ordinary guy is willing to shell out cash for and what looks to be a good deal without breaking the bank. 

I will never even use them. The only reason I bought them is because it was 3 for $5 and we weren't catching anything. Kinda just a good jester type thing also . So if you want to sell pens, sell them for 3 pens for 5 bucks and I will bet your inventory will be gone in a few days:dance:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> So if you want to sell pens, sell them for 3 pens for 5 bucks and I will bet your inventory will be gone in a few days:dance:


LOL I'm sure it would...can not even get the material for that....someone wants a massed produced cheap pen...go to walmart LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL...it's all in the 'pedigree' of the product...ya can drive a KIA or ya can drive a Jaguar...both run pretty good..but.....


hmmmmmmm ???? "Racer"...now, where I have I seen that name before ?? LMAO


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I feel my pens are worth a whole lot more than that Profish. My pens are custom made and I take pride in my work. Like Bill said if you just want a cheap pen and can't afford a custom made pen go to Wally World.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> LOL...it's all in the 'pedigree' of the product...ya can drive a KIA or ya can drive a Jaguar...both run pretty good..but.....
> 
> hmmmmmmm ???? "Racer"...now, where I have I seen that name before ?? LMAO


We sure like our "Jaguar" pens made by the self proclaimed "Old Gezer"


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I'm not saying their not worth it, just saying no market for them at that price.

Just like the guy selling the leaders, he has more money than that into them. But if you want to move them you need to give them away under cost.

Even the cheep wally world pens. I could never make 10 pens and make a profit when the are 10 for a dollar.

Maybe thats why I give them away...lol

If all you sell are Jaguars you will starve to death, it takes a special buyer.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

My cartriage pens cost more than his do anyhow. I wouldn't say there is no market for them. I have sold a lot of them. Some for over twice what he is asking. Since this fourm and so many other turners have started giving them away my sales have gone down to almost nothing. Why pay for something someone else will give you for free. I can't afford to do that for long. Some of you can. So I don't make many pens anymore. I will do special orders for some people but that is all. I do make some slimlines just to give away but not that many. And they are not my best work either. Most of them are mistakes that would be put in the trash anyway.

So if you(anyone reading this) are looking for a cheap pen for free contact the other turners that make them not me. My pens will cost you.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have given away more than I sold. Just because a lot of people have them here does not mean there is not a market. In fact I would say there is a big demand for custom items....just lot's of makers to chose from. I know some who will never touch a slimline....everyone is different...for me, I don't do the cartridge pens. I would give tham away before I ever sell cheap..


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dunno about that "nobody is buying pens" deal.. Been doing all right on the Biggies..Bill's right about the slims..those are mostly give-aways or trades now. Finally joined the ranks of the 'merchants' once the 'new' wore off me and I got my fill of 'showing off'...As to prices..go to a shop that handles high end pens..Man, four figures are nuthin' rare there.. I think Mr. Blanc (as in MontBlanc) lives pretty good selling writin' sticks...:tongue: 

I'm mostly fiddling with the biggies now...and sold about a grand worth of them for Christmas..(large chunk to Troddy...but he's a sucker anyways.. J/K, Terry, as you know..LOL)...but folks really love the idea of a nice pen for a gift. They are something most receivers woulda never thought of...and the idea that they know who made it and the fact that it's made out of some exoctic wood is a danged good selling point..

I'm still grinding slimlines for 'thank you's' for my better customers at the biz.. but finally giving up (mostly) on the antler stuff and referring them to some crabby old phart down on Crystal Beach..:tongue: His beat the he11 out of mine anyways...and if he was smart he'd make the rounds of anywheres hunting stuff is sold and I betcha he could move a few.... I see them occasionally at Carter Country and Collectors Firearms and they ain't bashful about pricing. Usually about a hunnert bucks.....WHEN they got 'em....and ya don't have to compete with WallyW... Bic makes a great pen for 19 cents...but, somehow, it just ain't the same....:tongue:


----------



## MMGC (Sep 14, 2005)

This is my first post but I had to get on here and say that I fully understand what Bobby is saying. Sure you can go to any store and buy a similar product for less money but it is not the same. When a craftsman produces a product he will put a personal value on that particular item and that is what he/she expects to get for that item.

I have been hand crafting game calls for a few years. When someone asks " Hey, how much for that"? I tell them and don't feel bad about it. The price I ask for the call is how much it is worth to me. 

I make quite a few calls throughout the year and end up selliing most all of them. I do not advertise other than word of mouth. Anyone can go to one of the big stores and buy a game call for about one fourth of what I charge but there again it is not the same.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Now those are some nice looking calls!!!!!!

Welcome aboard


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man....doubleM...where you been 'lurking' ???..LOL...Those are good lookin quackers...

They deserve a little green....


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

And I was thinkin bout posting pics of my first calls... but maybe I should wait 'cause those look sweet. Welcome!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Those look great. Great shape and colors.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Real nice looking calls Dbl M ! Are you making your own toneboards also? I see a logo on one I think, very profesional looking ! Was it lazer cut ?
I've got a few factory guts/reeds left to use up, then I'm taking the plunge and starting on my own toneboard. 

And FlatFish, post up anything you got ! I posted my first two and was dang proud of them. Now they are toys for my 3 year old grandaughter. I finaly made two calls without any major flaws (but a long way from perfect) after about a dozen 'almost' right calls.

I don't see this as something you master in any short amount of time.


----------



## MMGC (Sep 14, 2005)

Guys,

Thanks for the welcome and the kind words. I have been watching this forum for quite a while. I am impressed by the work all of you turn out. The Texas ebony bowls really got my attention. I don't turn bowls but I sure like the look of the dark wood in that ebony. Maybe one of the days I can get my hands on some of it.

I understand about getting started and turning some of your first calls into toys for the grandkids. Quite a few of mine went the same direction. The funny thing about that is the kids seem to enjoy them as much as if they were some of the best calls I've made.

All of the calls in the picture have inserts in them. I do that for two reasons. First, when I sell someone a call I give them a one year warranty. When someone tries to tune the call to the way they like it and things don't go well I will replace the reed for them. I couldn't do that with a hand cut toneboard. Second, I use the insert so that I can keep the cost down. I do make handcut tone boards in some calls but I end up having so much time involved that I could never get what it would take to make it worthwhile. I have made some handcut toneboard calls and given to some of my good friends. I recently saw a pattern of a handcut tone board that has a twist in it. I am going to try one of those soon. They are the old Louisiana style and are supposed to give a very slight whistle at the end of the call sequence.

Once again, thanks for the nice words and keep posting pictures of your work.


----------

